# What size pond is this



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

We have had this Whiskey barrel pond for years, I don't memeber what the size is...


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

At a guess id say about 20 gallons..


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

To get an estimate do the following (this will be a little high since your barrell is a cone).

All measurements are INSIDE the barrel.

1. measure across the top of the barrel
2. divide that number by two...this is the radius (r)
3. Measure the height (h)
4. Multiply 3.14 x (r) x (r) x (h)

Example:

your barrel was 12 inches across and 24 inches high

12 divided by 2 = 6 (r)

3.14 x 6(r) x 6(r) x 24(h) = 2712.96

Then you convert to gallons

mutiply your answer from above by .004329005

2712.96 x .004329005 = 11.74

SO....a barrel that measured 12 inches across and 24 inches high would hold 11.75 gallons.

I hope this helps. If you would like, give me your measurements and I will tell you how many gallons.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

24 across
19 high


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Approximately 35 gallons.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

it'sa 26.5 gallon pond and I have 5 gold fish in it and all is cool.
it's half of a 53 gallon whiskey barrel so all is ok. just need some plantings Ihave a fountain pump thing so that is ok.


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

26 gallons is not big enough for 5 goldfish.. not full grown ones anyway and by the looks of that thing in the middle of the barrel that is less room for the fish to swim. If I were you I would take at least 3 if not 4 of them out. Did you know that goldfish grow to be at least a foot long if not longer.


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

agreed. you really need to find them a big outdoor pond (if they are common/comet) or at least a 50 gallon tank if they are fancy.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

that is a Feather rock made into a fountain they hang out under it they have been in there since Last may. they are not very big fishies right now. Eventually we are going to make a pond in the back yard and they will live there when they get bigger.


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

If they have been in there for almost a year and they still aint very big its because they are in too small of a space and their growth is stunted. Even if they are able to swim under the fountain thingy the barrel is still too small for 5 goldfish. The most that should be in it is one.


----------

